# My first Pig Meat!



## Marlin_444 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sweet Little Sow popped and now in the freezer...

•••


----------



## Krm944 (Jul 28, 2015)

Congrats! 

Looks like a nice rack of ribs!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 28, 2015)

Good deal, should be a lot of good eating there.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 28, 2015)

I sure hope at least one of those packs has already hit the GRILL!!!

Looks really good man.....................I had to BUY some BBQ the other day

Man I cant wait til small game season again


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 28, 2015)

How do you prep and cook yours?


----------



## Old Boss Gobbler (Jul 29, 2015)

We leave ours on ice for 5 to 7 days, adding ice and draining as necessary. Smaller hams go in crock pot but larger hams get the smoker treatment. Loins get marinated before roasting in oven. We also grind all other meat or the whole dang hog for sausage sometimes. Even head and neck get ground for homemade dog food. We've killed 8 since December so gotten a lot of practice lately.

Obg


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 29, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> How do you prep and cook yours?



Only thing that really matters is to cook it slooooowww....250 degrees or less for 4 hours..If you smoke it(Highly recommend you do), you only really need to smoke it for about 2 hours, then in a roaster in the oven for another 2-4 at 250..250 seems to be the magic number for temp; smoker and the oven.......any recipe should be awesome! Remember, its just pork, but it is TOP CHEF PORK

What would you do if you bought it at the store?

Enjoy brother, I know you will!


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 29, 2015)

Old Boss Gobbler said:


> We leave ours on ice for 5 to 7 days, adding ice and draining as necessary. Smaller hams go in crock pot but larger hams get the smoker treatment. Loins get marinated before roasting in oven. We also grind all other meat or the whole dang hog for sausage sometimes. Even head and neck get ground for homemade dog food. We've killed 8 since December so gotten a lot of practice lately.
> 
> Obg




^^^^^^This will definitely work too!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 30, 2015)

My plan is to Cajun Inject a ham, then slow smoke the ham between two Chickens (String Tied) for 8 hours with Applewood Smoke... 

We did this last year with a deer shoulder and it turned out great... 

Thanks! 

Ron


----------



## humdandy (Jul 30, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> My plan is to Cajun Inject a ham, then slow smoke the ham between two Chickens (String Tied) for 8 hours with Applewood Smoke...
> 
> We did this last year with a deer shoulder and it turned out great...
> 
> ...



Cover the ham with a bunch of bacon!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 1, 2015)

Bacon...


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 4, 2015)

bfriendly said:


> I sure hope at least one of those packs has already hit the GRILL!!!
> 
> Looks really good man.....................I had to BUY some BBQ the other day
> 
> Man I cant wait til small game season again



You got that right! I was up scouting for bear Sunday evening and found a nice little trail that was getting a lot of use, and all the tracks were small. J just looked at the small tracks and thought "man, that pig is the perfect size for a .22. Nothing better than going out for bushytails and coming back with ribs and pork loin!! 

Marlin.....well done my friend! They cook up great!


----------



## Davexx1 (Aug 5, 2015)

The last hog hams I cooked was on a BGE.  Made a big foil pan, put meat in the foil pan, cooked it over indirect heat at 220-240 with smoke for two hours, then folded and sealed the foil tight with the juices and drippings sealed inside the foil.  Cooked it another 6 hours or so.  It turned out good.

I have put a ham in a large roaster pan, covered the meat with cut up potatoes, baby carrots, and a sliced sweet onion, added a cup of water, covered, then cooked it in the oven until done.  Turns out good also, but doesn't have that outdoor cooked flavor.

Dave


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 9, 2015)

Marinated the backstraps in Honey Teriyaki for 24 hours, then wrapped them in Bacon and hit the grill... 

OMG..... So good! 

•••


----------

